# 70D internal flash won't fire



## KjetilS (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a EOS 70D, and I can't get the internal flash to fire. It pops up when I press the flash release button. It also pops up in auto mode if it is dark enough. An external speedlite works. I am not sure if my camera is broken, or if there is a menu setting somewhere. The flash firing setting is Enable.
Any tips?


----------



## AdamJ (Oct 12, 2013)

If the flash pops up automatically in the green square automatic mode, but doesn't fire, it would appear to be a fault. You can test it (in any mode other than green square) by going to the flash control menu, selecting "Built-in flash func. setting", then pressing the "Test flash firing" button. I don't have a 70D but if it's the same button as on the 7D, it's the Picture Style button. If that doesn't make it fire, it's definitely a fault.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2013)

Google "Canon hotshoe microswitch".


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Neuro
I dont know if it is different on later cameras but the stuck micro switch is why I ended up with the info screen on my 300D having missing lines! The flash wouldn't pop up, once the stuck pin from the hot shoe was freed it popped up and flashed properly. Unless they changed something on the 70D I would think if it pops it should flash. 
The problem on my 300D was caused by using the hotshot covers, when removed after a longish period of non use the micro switch sticks, the first time I read the Internet and dismantled the camera to fix it now I can lift the plunger with a pin in seconds for the same result! 

Hi KjetilS
Is the camera capable of driving the remote flash via radio ( the latest flash is radio controlled isn't it?) if so is this enabled in a menu somewhere overriding the onboard flash? Or is master flash for optical trigger enabled, this will flash but not light the shot as it is done via preflashes.

Cheers Graham.



neuroanatomist said:


> Google "Canon hotshoe microswitch".


----------



## KjetilS (Oct 15, 2013)

This was exactly what I was trying when I noticed the flash was not firing. I was trying to use the speedlight 430 as a remote flash. But the internal flash has to fire to sync the remote flash.


Valvebounce said:


> Hi KjetilS
> Is the camera capable of driving the remote flash via radio ( the latest flash is radio controlled isn't it?) if so is this enabled in a menu somewhere overriding the onboard flash? Or is master flash for optical trigger enabled, this will flash but not light the shot as it is done via preflashes.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi KjetilS
In that case I there is a setting on the 7D (may be different for 70D) that interferes with the flash during that function.
"Wireless flash will not work if the flash mode is set to Multiflash."
If this is not the problem then it sounds like a replacement camera is in order. Has the 70D been out long enough to allow a repair rather than replace? 
Please let us all know what the outcome is.

Cheers Graham.



KjetilS said:


> This was exactly what I was trying when I noticed the flash was not firing. I was trying to use the speedlight 430 as a remote flash. But the internal flash has to fire to sync the remote flash.
> 
> 
> Valvebounce said:
> ...


----------

